# Nute question.



## Tabby (Aug 30, 2021)

Is 15-30-15 fertilizer ok to use during flowering? And how often should I give nutes if I’m watering every other  day? (Outdoor & potted)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

Where did you get that fertilizer? Id say that would be a little high in Nitrogen for Flowering properly but probably better then nothing at all.
A highly effective NPK formula is 1:3:2 for early to mid-bloom, followed by 0:3:3 for late bloom.
For Vegging 3.1.2


----------



## Tabby (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s miracle grow 15-30-15
And I used 20-20-20 during veg
This was on June 28




And this is it today


----------



## Tabby (Aug 31, 2021)

Here’s what’s going on with the flowering.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

MG will work but its not setup for Weed. Another words it will work up to a certain point but you will not get the harvest you should by using the proper Ferts at the proper time. I use Fox Farms line of Nutes. They are Organic and work great.

Amazon.com : FoxFarm GLCMBX0006 Liquid Nutrient Soil Trio-Pints, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, 16 Fl Oz Combo Pack Fertilizer : Patio, Lawn & Garden

and Cal mag

Amazon.com: FoxFarm FX14291 Gringo Rasta Cal-Mag Macro-Nutrients Liquid Plant Food Certified for Organic Use, Soil, Hydroponics, 1 Quart : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s a miracle!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

No,,,Its Miracle Grow.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> It’s a miracle!


That it grew using MG?


----------



## Tabby (Aug 31, 2021)

@WeedHopper 
How often do I feed it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

What soil are you using?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> It’s a miracle!


----------



## Tabby (Sep 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What soil are you using?


I’m just using MG. It has 21-11-16 that releases when watered. I added 20-20-20 after I repotted the first time and every week after until I repotted for the last time and now I’ve used 15-30-15 once last week. I’m new at this and I’ve learned a lot off you guys, so next year I’ll be doing it right


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

MG soil feeds like you said every time you water so just be careful and dont over feed by watering and adding nutes.


----------



## Tabby (Sep 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> MG soil feeds like you said every time you water so just be careful and dont over feed by watering and adding nutes.


I think the plant used up those nutes along time ago two weeks ago my lower fan leaves started turning yellow two at a time, daily. I read it was a Nitrogen def so I gave it 20-20-20 and No more yellow leaves. I also give it blackstrap molasses once a week.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

If thats the case you already know when to feed. Case closed.


----------



## Tabby (Sep 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> If thats the case you already know when to feed. Case closed.


I just thought maybe I should be doing it more during flowering. But thanks again for all the advice☺


----------



## Tabby (Sep 4, 2021)

Can anyone tell me why the top of my plant has way less flowers than at the bottom? Do you think it’s that the nutes aren’t getting to the top?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Can anyone tell me why the top of my plant has way less flowers than at the bottom? Do you think it’s that the nutes aren’t getting to the top?


Did you clip them back at any point?
Do you have pictures
I love pictures


----------



## Bubba (Sep 4, 2021)

Isnt trying to re veg is it?  I've heard of that but never had it happen. pics would be good.

bubba


----------



## Tabby (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you clip them back at any point?
> Do you have pictures
> I love pictures


By clip do you mean trim? I did trim the lower branches but not the top half because the branches at the top are smaller. Is that why? Do I need to trim some off the top branches too?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Tabby said:


> By clip do you mean trim? I did trim the lower branches but not the top half because the branches at the top are smaller. Is that why? Do I need to trim some off the top branches too?View attachment 278008


NO


----------



## Tabby (Sep 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Isnt trying to re veg is it?  I've heard of that but never had it happen. pics would be good.
> 
> bubba


It’s outdoor. Wouldn’t the light have to go back to 15-9 for it to go back into veg?


----------



## Tabby (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> NO


No? 
should I not trim? Is it bad that I did?
And that’s not the reason for no flowers at the top? I don’t get what your saying sorry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Do not trim in flower otherwise you cut the flowers off and those budsites will be gone. I would let it alone and wait to see if the top buds fill in.


----------



## Tabby (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you clip them back at any point?
> Do you have pictures
> I love pictures


I have a streetlight in my parking lot that shines on the top half of my plant. It has shone on it every night since it grew above the fence. Do you think that’s why I only see a few bud sites forming at the top? The top cola has only a few pistils  showing where as the bottom bud sites the pistils are turning red.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Tabby said:


> I have a streetlight in my parking lot that shines on the top half of my plant. It has shone on it every night since it grew above the fence. Do you think that’s why I only see a few bud sites forming at the top? The top cola has only a few pistils  showing where as the bottom bud sites the pistils are turning red.


Most times that type of light will Stress the plants and not a good thing
could make the plant think it is not time to flower yet because it see it as still in veg mode not 12-12 for flower . So yes maybe...........................
It could also cause the plant to Hemi and produce seeds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Can you build a light shield on the top of fence to block most of the light?


----------



## Tabby (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you build a light shield on the top of fence to block most of the light?


I’m going to do that today. Thanks for all your help. I’ll let you know in a couple of days if I see a change.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tabby said:


> I have a streetlight in my parking lot that shines on the top half of my plant. It has shone on it every night since it grew above the fence. Do you think that’s why I only see a few bud sites forming at the top? The top cola has only a few pistils  showing where as the bottom bud sites the pistils are turning red.




I have had to deal with street lights for 10 years and I have never seen them have any negative effects on my plants

one such light is about 30 feet away from my plants and no change to my girls


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have had to deal with street lights for 10 years and I have never seen them have any negative effects on my plants
> I would go with this advise then................... I have never grown under a street light
> But did have a few light leaks in my room. Messed up a few good plants too.



So what do you think the problem could be?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So what do you think the problem could be?




a photograph would help....otherwise it’s only a guess and I am not saying it’s not the streetlight , they could have some high powered lights in them , I really don’t know


----------



## Tabby (Sep 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a photograph would help....otherwise it’s only a guess and I am not saying it’s not the streetlight , they could have some high powered lights in them , I really don’t know



Lower branches 







Upper branch



Top cola







Thanks in advance


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Lower branches View attachment 278199
> View attachment 278200
> 
> Upper branchView attachment 278202
> ...



that is interesting and I have no explanation 

it will be interesting to see how they finish

when is your first frost?


----------



## Tabby (Sep 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that is interesting and I have no explanation
> 
> it will be interesting to see how they finish
> 
> when is your first frost?


Sometimes late October or November.
I’m going to block the light tonight and leave it for a couple of nights to see if it makes any difference. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Sometimes late October or November.
> I’m going to block the light tonight and leave it for a couple of nights to see if it makes any difference. I’ll let you know how it turns out.



cool beans 

my guess is you have plenty of time for them to come out of whatever they are in and maybe start to look more normal...

all the best


----------



## Tabby (Sep 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> MG will work but its not setup for Weed. Another words it will work up to a certain point but you will not get the harvest you should by using the proper Ferts at the proper time. I use Fox Farms line of Nutes. They are Organic and work great.
> 
> Amazon.com : FoxFarm GLCMBX0006 Liquid Nutrient Soil Trio-Pints, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, 16 Fl Oz Combo Pack Fertilizer : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> ...





WeedHopper said:


> Where did you get that fertilizer? Id say that would be a little high in Nitrogen for Flowering properly but probably better then nothing at all.
> A highly effective NPK formula is 1:3:2 for early to mid-bloom, followed by 0:3:3 for late bloom.
> For Vegging 3.1.2



@bigsur51 @ROSTERMAN @WeedHopper I bought his today. Do you think this one is better than the 15-30-15? I also got cal-mag.





						Diablo Nutrients Bloom - 1 Litre Bottle : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Find products from Diablo Nutrients at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



					www.amazon.ca


----------

